# Preview - Canon EOS 700D



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Preview - Canon EOS 700D*

Sorry - typo in thread title


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> *Preview - Canon EOS 700D*
> 
> Sorry - typo in thread title


OMG you had me hooked there until i clicked the link no EOS70d yet what are they playing at


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, I'm sorry for the typo, admin have it set up so I can't edit it.

I too was disappointed, I may trade my 60D for a 70D to get the WiFi and GPS.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Yes, I'm sorry for the typo, admin have it set up so I can't edit it.
> 
> I too was disappointed, I may trade my 60D for a 70D to get the WiFi and GPS.


So has the 70d announcement been delayed to space out the new models launch?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks that way - see here.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Looks that way - see here.


I have to say I'm a bit feed up with could even consider looking else where as canon need to get act together imho


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't think it helps that there have been so many rumours and counter-rumours floating about for so long.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd wait for the 70D rather than buy the 700D now - its only a month away and the change from the 650D is so small it'll be an expensive "upgrade"

In real terms they are throwing new models out pretty quickly these days so a few more days will be worth the wait!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Buck said:


> I'd wait for the 70D rather than buy the 700D now - its only a month away and the change from the 650D is so small it'll be an expensive "upgrade"
> 
> In real terms they are throwing new models out pretty quickly these days so a few more days will be worth the wait!


Correction - it's only *rumoured* to be a month away.

I've just spoken to a Dutch mate who lives in Amstelveen and has a lot of contacts inside Canon Europe. His comment based upon news from his Canon contacts is ... ...



> Little birdie told me that there is discontent in the canon ranks about the lack of coherent announcements and that the 7d mk II could be some time away.


I'll post any more news as and when.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

OK but my point was that I think the 700D is not a worthy contender to upgrade from your 650D - even if its three months away!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, totally agree - to be honest I think Canon are whacking out these entry level upgrades way too often. The really stupid thing is the 700D is superseding the 650D, yet the 600D will remain on the market after the 650D has gone.

The days of Canon models staying current for years is long gone.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Agreed. They keep churning out the new models to try and stimulate what is a discretionary market. 

These models don't appeal to the pros so they have to try and get the likes of you and me to part with our cash by making us think that the new model makes the old one obsolete!

I looked at the 5D MkIII and whilst its a beautiful piece of kit, I can't justify the additional spend to get this over my MkII. If the prices come down and the second hand values of the MkII hold steady then maybe in the future but the law of diminishing returns apply too easily. 

Lets hope something worthwhile is around the corner!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking at the rumoured specification of the EOS 7D Mk.II, there are only two features which really appeal to me, i.e. WiFi and GPS, but I doubt these would influence me enough to upgrade as I'm not one of the "Male Jewellery Brigade" who has to have the latest upgrade of everything - an affliction all too common in the photography world. The current EOS 7D post-software upgrade is pretty damned good as it is and simply doesn't need these whistles and bells, plus I don't think the change from twin Digic 5 processors to twin Digic 6 coupled with a new more mega-pixels will make a massive difference to me.


----------

